# "Check Engine"



## JimmyV (Dec 14, 2004)

How's it going all? 
I was wondering if anyone could assist me in checking the trouble codes on my 2001 maxima. The Hane's manual says to access the ECU in the center console near the gas pedal and turn a screw clockwise. I see the ECU, but I didn't see any screw down there. I know Autozone does it free, but I'd rather do it myself. 
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and take care.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

JimmyV said:


> How's it going all?
> I was wondering if anyone could assist me in checking the trouble codes on my 2001 maxima. The Hane's manual says to access the ECU in the center console near the gas pedal and turn a screw clockwise. I see the ECU, but I didn't see any screw down there. I know Autozone does it free, but I'd rather do it myself.
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks and take care.


Auto Zone is much faster. You have to take the sticker of the forward side (towards the firewall) of the ECU and count the flashes the light on the ECU makes. It is a pain in the A$$ to do that way. AZ will take 5 min.


----------

